# Help Please, Moving to Thailand



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi 

I would like to ask what area and any resources you might know I could look for living arrangements. I will be coming for about 3 months to hopefully find love. Commute is not a concern. My rent here in US is around 1200usd to give an idea of what I've been accustomed. I'd like to find a westernized place to live in a desirable area. Any advice, I will be much thankful.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

hi, not sure exactly what you are seeking here ... do you mean that you want to know about how to find/rent an apartment? You need to provide much more info about your specific needs in order to make the term "desirable" meaningful. Also have you ever been to Thailand before? Have you looked at the visa issue? Will you need to find work? get work permit?


----------



## Johnny1955 (Jun 7, 2013)

I to am hoping to move to Thailand (Pattaya) I am trying to find a place to stay but no more then 5,000thb per month. Anyone have some infor for me.johnny


----------

